# Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle



## Sailfisch

Hallo Sportsfreunde,  #h 

wie Ihr meinem Bericht Mexico 2004 entnehmen könnt, war ich Anfang des Jahres in Mexico zum Sailfishangeln. Wie berichtet waren die Ausfahrten sehr günstig, darunter hat aber das Equipment gelitten, so dass ich mir nunmehr eine eigene Ausrüstung zusammenstellen möchte. Der Angelhändler meines Vertrauens hatten in Sachen Ruten ein Top-Angebot, so dass ich diesebezüglich ausgestatte bin. Wenn ich mich aber in Sachen Rollen umgucke, so wird mir ganz mulmig. Die sind ja schweine teuer!   
Könnt Ihr mir vielleicht einige Empfehlungen geben, welche Rollen ich kaufen soll und wo ich die preisgünstig bekomme?  #4  Wäre super, wenn ihr zudem Empfehlungen bezüglich der Schnur geben könntet.

Besten Dank bereits im Voraus!  #6


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Hallo Sail,
wie Du ja weist sind die Möglichkeiten groß...
Welches Ziel verfolgst Du?
Willst Du eine Reise-Rolle im leichten 50 lps Bereich dann gibt es eigenlich nur eine Gute: TLD 50 II von Shimano. Gewicht stimmt und die Bremse ist ein Traum. 
500mtr. Berkley Trilene 0,71 mm gehen knapp drauf.
Damit stehst Du wirklich fast überall gut da. #6 

Oder willst Du eine 80 lps Ausrüstung als komplette Ausrüstung für alles was grösser als Yellowfin, Sail und Waaho ist?

Link mal hier zum Preise gucken:http://www.hav-shop.de/
Gruß
Gernot #h


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Danke für die Antwort. Ich denke 50 Lbs sollten reichen, man will ja schließlich nicht mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen.

Was hälst Du von geflochtener Schnur?


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Hi Sail,
geflochtene als Big Game nur aus Dacron und dann mit einem 50 bis 100 mtr.
TopShot aus Monoschnur. Siehe Blinker Big Game Sonderheft 2.
Lohnt aber erst ab 80 Pound mein ich.
Ansonsten Trilene von Berkley. Die kann wirklich auch ein Paar Fische vertragen bevor Du wechseln musst.
Hab noch nichts besseres gesehen.
Gernot #h


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

#6 Besten Dank!  #6​


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Jo Sail,

Preisgünstiger mit einem alten, (nie aus dem Angebot genommen) aber guten Modell kommst Du auch noch mit der DAIWA Sealine 600 H weg.
Entspricht einer 6/0 Penn (Senator 114)
Hat aber keine Schiebbremse und auch kein 2-Gang-Getriebe 
Spart Dir aber mindestens ca.120 Euro ein.

Ach ja, die Shimano Füllmengenangaben sind im Katalog völliger Nonsens.
Leider übernehmen viele Händler dieses ungeprüft. (leichtgläubig trotz Krise?)

Eine 1,6 kg Rolle wie die TLD 50 2-Gang die ich habe, nimmt natürlich mehr als 210 mtr. 0,35er  auf  


Sag doch bitte später mal wie Du Dich entschieden hast.
Interessiert mich wirklich. :s 

Gernot #h


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Ich tendiere momentan zu einer Mitchell der GL-Modell-Reihe. Fliege aber erst wieder im kommenden Januar nach Mexico, so dass die Entscheidung noch Zeit hat. Wollte und will mich aber trotzdem schon jetzt umhören. Möglicherweise gibts Angebote.


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Meine Meinung:
Finger weg von Mitchell, Comoran, Balzer und was sich sonst so auf dem ohne eigene Entwicklungsabteilung versehen Labelmarkt tummelt...
Shimano, Penn, Daiwa, Everrol... Na gut. Okuma bitte nicht....
Jeder wird sich da seinen Reim selber machen müssen.
Hier im Board sind ja schon seitenlange Diskussionen über das Für und Wieder von Markenartikeln gelaufen...
Aber tu Dir Bitte die Mitchell nicht an.
Geh lieber für die Shimano sammeln..  

Ist nur ein Rat  :g


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Mein Händler - zudem ich ein gutes Verhältnis habe - rät mir zu der Mitchell. Der will mir die nicht aufschwätzen, muß die eh bestellen. Der hat jetzt Shimano komplett aus dem Programm geworfen, weil die so "unkulant" sind. In der Heimat angele ich auch gern mit Shimano Rollen, sind halt doch die besten. In Sachen Big Game kenne ich mich leider gar nict aus. Im Zweifel heißt das wahrscheinlich Penn.


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Hi Sailfish,

kann mich nur anschliessen, die Shimano TLD II 50 ist gut.
Mitchell ist in Sachen Big Game m.E. ein total ungebraeuchlicher Name. Habe auf keinem einzigen Charter jemals eine Multirolle von Mitchell gesehen.

Gucke Dich mal bei Melton um, dem weltgroessten Versender von Big Game Geschirr, dann hast Du eine Auswahl der gaengigen Rollen und das zu den guenstigsten Preisen. Ich weiss den Link leider gerade nicht, guck mal in meinen Norwegen Beitrag 'Vorfach fuer den Riesenbutt?' rein, da habe ich den Link reingestellt. Ansonsten Google Suche, wirst es schon finden.

Aber noch eine Anmerkung: Wenn Du schon in eigenes Geraet investierst, waere nicht vielleicht ne 80er sinnvoll, dann kannst Du auch auf die grossen der Meere? Empfehle Dir in jedem Fall eine Tiagra oder ne Penn international, das sind ohnehin die gaengigen Rollen. Okuma Multis haben hier ein paar Angler im Norwegen -Forum ziemlich kritisiert. Aso, billig ist nicht unbedingt gut und der Standard ist nun einmal Shimano oder Penn. Da kann Dein Haendler sagen, was er will! 
Aber alles was Du bei Melton finden wirst, ist ansonsten geeignet...

Braided Line wuerde ich auch nicht nehmen, ansonsten gibt es bei Melton aber ein Marlin Braid, das soll ganz gut sein...

Hoffe Dir geholfen zu haben
Beste Gruesse 
Ansgar

PS: und frag doch mal, ob Du die Fische zuruecksetzen darfst... )


----------



## Jetblack

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Hi Sailfish,

Shimano TLD II sind GUT, da fisch ich selber damit. Aber Du hast noch Zeit bis zum Urlaub. Wart noch ein wenig, bevor Du was kaufst ... da kommt noch eine Alternative auf Dich zu 

Jetblack


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Besten Dank Kollegen.  #6   #v   #6  

@Ansgar
Du gibst mir vielleicht Ratschläge. Erst soll ich mich mit den Einheimischen anlegen und Fische zurücksetzen ( werde ich aber trotzdem mal versuchen ) und dann soll ich mir eine Rolle für über 1.000 € kaufen.  #y Haaaaaaaaaaalloooooo ich bin Student. Ich lebe nicht wie Du im sonnigen Australien  :g und fahre mal eben 5 Minuten zum BIG GAME fischen. Ich muß meine Kröten zusammenhalten, daß ich überhaupt mal zum BIG GAME komme.    Trotzdem besten Dank, wenn ich im Lotte gewinnen, lasse ich wahrscheinlich eine eigen Rolle produzieren, wobei ihr als Sachverständige bei der Entwicklung eingeladen werdet.  :q

Habe übrigens die Seite gefunden! Super Rat danke! Lustig finde ich nur, die haben erst gar keine Mitchell im Angebot. Das spricht ja Bände. Da hätte ich wohl fast einen großen Fehler gemacht.


----------



## Jetblack

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

@Sailfish,

"Student" zu sein sagt erst mal GAR nichts aus  - ich hatte damals mehr Geld für's Hobbies als heute.

..und 1000EUR müssen es ja auch nicht sein 

Jetblack


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

@ Jetblack
Glaube mir, ich bin ein ganz arems Sch.... !


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

:q  :q  :q ...die armen Mexico-Touristen... :q  :q  :q 

Gernot #h


----------



## freibadwirt

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Hallo Sailfisch
Kann dir nur die 30er SW international von Penn empfehlen.Habe selbst eine bin 
super zufrieden und selbst ein Thun mit 62 kg war im Jemen kein Problem .
Bei  E Bay manchmal für 200 bis 300 € zu kriegen .
Grus Freibadwirt 
P.S  Will im Januar auch nach Mexiko


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Wo soll´s denn genau hingehen?


----------



## freibadwirt

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Noch nicht ganz sicher aber warscheinlich Puerte Vallorte


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Meinst Du Puerto Vallarta?
Hast Du die Bericht von Henning Stilke im Blinker und Broadbill gelesen. Ich habe mal mit ihm telefoniert. Er meint, dass die Erfolgsaussichten weiter nördlich von Acapulco steigen. Wie Du aber meinem Bericht entnehmen kannst, war ich in Acapulco sehr zufrieden.


----------



## freibadwirt

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

meinte Puerto Vallarta

die Berichte habe gelesen sind sehr informativ.
Vallarta ist halt für mitreisende Nichtangler super.


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Ich finde auch - wenn noch so viel Zeit bis Mexico vor Dir liegt, warte mal noch ein paar Tage auf das, was Jetblack andeutet!  :g 

Ich hatte seinerzeit auch mit ´ner Interntional oder Everol geliebäugelt, bin aber immer vor den horrenden Preisen zurückgeschreckt. Aber nun wird alles anders, die Alternative ist in greifbarer Nähe!   

Coming soon.   

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

@ Karsten
Freue mich auch schon auf die Angebote!

@ freibadwirt
M.E. ist aber das Acapulco eindeutig besser, auch wenn ich selbst noc nicht in Puerto Vallarta war. Aber für den "Normalen Touri" bietet Acapulco alles was das Herz begehrt.


----------



## ThomasL

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

@Sailfish

die Penn Formula 24 Kg wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit, soo teuer ist die gar nicht.


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

@ freibadwirt,
und was ist mit Socotra?


----------



## freibadwirt

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Socotra ist doch erst ende Februar oder ?


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Bahnhof?????


----------



## freibadwirt

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Sorry war für Rausreißer gedacht.der will wohl 
nach Socotra zum Big Gamen.


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Und wo liegt das, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

@ Sailfisch
vor Somalia, war mal nen Traum...
Gernot #h


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Besten Dank Kollegen.  #6   #v   #6
> 
> @Ansgar
> Du gibst mir vielleicht Ratschläge. Erst soll ich mich mit den Einheimischen anlegen und Fische zurücksetzen ( werde ich aber trotzdem mal versuchen )
> 
> ) Na klar! )
> 
> und dann soll ich mir eine Rolle für über 1.000 € kaufen.
> 
> Soviel kosten die Dinger bei Melton doch garnicht? Also hier gibt es die 80er Tiagra fuer 1200AUS $, das sind gerade mal 700 Euro
> 
> #y Haaaaaaaaaaalloooooo ich bin Student. Ich lebe nicht wie Du im sonnigen Australien  :g und fahre mal eben 5 Minuten zum BIG GAME fischen.
> 
> ) hat ja mit dem Rollenpreis garnichts zu tun...Ich habe keine eigenen Big Game Rolle, denn die haben die ja auf den Charters. Warum soll ich mir da eine kaufen? Habe auch keinen Goldesel im Stall stehen. Ausserdem fahre ich garnicht so oft los, so dass sich das fuer mich nicht lohnen wuerde, eine Rolle zu kaufen...(Sonst brauch ich noch ein 40 Fuss Gameboat um die 1000 $ fuer die Rolle zu rechtfertigen...)
> 
> Habe übrigens die Seite gefunden! Super Rat danke! Lustig finde ich nur, die haben erst gar keine Mitchell im Angebot. Das spricht ja Bände. Da hätte ich wohl fast einen großen Fehler gemacht.



) Habe ich Dir doch gesagt...

Aber mal ganz ehrlich: Du willst Dir da was kaufen, wofuer Qualitaet superwichtig ist und sagst, Du willst das Geld dafuer nicht ausgeben? Da kann ich Dir nur einen Rat geben: Lass es sein. Das ist leider beim Big Game so. Entweder kaufst Du Dir vernuenftige Sachen oder nichts. Alles andere ist halber Kram und Du wirst damit nicht gluecklich!!! Warte lieber bist Du fertig studiert hast und mehr Kohle hast bevor Du Dir Bloedsinn kaufst...

@ Jetblack: die haben doch auch Avet bei Melton... )

Beste Gruesse
Ansgar


----------



## Jetblack

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

@Ansgar: klar - ist ja auch nichts verwerfliches dran 

Jetblack


----------



## Micky Finn

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Mal unabhängig von der ganzen Markendiskussion, ich würd mir als erste Rute/Rolle ne leichte Ausrüstung zulegen. Eine schöne 20 oder 30 lbs-Rute mit Rolle.
Daran haperts nämlich oft auf den Booten, und wenn du mit Fischern rausfährst ist eine 50er oder gar 80er Rolle überdimensioniert.


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

@Ansgar,

sobald Du ein Boot erworben hast werde ich nach Australien kommen! Bringe dann selbstverständlich die Rollen mit. :m 

Aber im Ernst. Das Problem in Mexico ist, man hat zwar super Fanggründe und die Preise sind wirklich günstig, aber auf den günsten Klippern ist das Material schon sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. 

Du hast mich aber wieder zum Nachdenken gebracht. Ich hatte die Entscheidung zur eignen Ausrpüstung eigentlich schon getroffen, doch mittlerweile bin ich wieder im Grübeln. Schließlich besteht auch in Acapulco die Möglichkeit mit besseren = teureren Booten zu fahren, welche dann auch über besseres Material verfügung. 
Schließlich muß man das ganze Gemüse ja auc noch hin und herschaffen. Und für mich halbe Portion ( 60kg ) könnte das schwierig werden, und einen Träger kann ich mir nun wirklich nicht leisten.

Könntest Du mal einen knappen Bericht geben, wie die Erfolgsaussichten in Australien sind. Fängt man da bei jeder Ausfahrt einen Marlin? oder fängt man überhaupt was? Wie häufig geht man leer aus? Wieviele Leute sind auf dem Boot? Und nicht zuletzt, selbstverständlich nur wenn Du willst, was kosten der ganze Spaß Fullcharter oder pro Person?

Könntest Dafür selbstverständlich ein eignes Thema erstelle.

Besten Dank bereits im Voraus.


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Aaaalso: ich denke da jetzt mal an unseren (kaum verrückten) Micky Finn - der fährt in den Jemen mit seiner feinen Eigenausrüstung, OBWOHL es vor Ort Shimano-Krempel in bestem Zustand gibt, genau wie mein ebenso Jemen-Kumpel. Warum?

1. Der Fang macht mit eigenem Gerät umso mehr Spaß, weil danach zuhause getätschelt werden kann - wie das Brautkleid, welches (eigentlich nur einmal im Leben) angezogen wird und danach für Erinnerungen sorgt

2. Pro Jahr ca. 2 Wochen wird das eigene Gerät beim BG strapaziert - das Zeug hält entsprechend locker 20 Jahre bei heimischer Pflege

3. Ich habe immer dasselbe Tackle in den Fingern und weiß genauestens, wo die Bremspunkte liegen bzw. was ich dem Stecken zumuten kann

4. ich bin immer auf der sicheren Seite bei einer Bootscharter, denn ich bin materialunabhängig

Rechnet mal meine 20-Jahre-Schätzung (lass mich gerne nach oben oder unten korrigieren) gegen die Investition, da ist euer BG-Tackle ja wohl nicht teuer?

Gruß von einem gespannt wartenden

Karsten


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Ihr treibt mich ja noch in den Wahnsinn.  #2  
Schlimm nur, dass Ihr alle irgendwie Recht habt. Ich werde wohl noch ein bißchen Grübeln, wenn ich Glück habe gewinne ich im Lotto und die Frage erübrigt sich. Dann kauf ich mir ein eignes Boot und schippere nach Mexico. Da diese Variante aber ziemlich unwahrscheinlich ist werde ich mich wohl oder übel irgendwann entscheiden müssen. Hoffe es werden mir noch weitere wichtige und vor allem so gute Anregungen gegeben. 
Eins zeigts sich mal wieder ganz deutlich. Wenn man beim Angeln anfängt zu rechnen wirds kritisch. Schade nur, dass sich das für solche Urlaube nicht vermeiden läßt. 
Hier lasse ich auch schonmal 5 gerade sein, aber bei Beträgen über 1000€ sollte man den Rechenschieber dann doch mal rausholen.


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

@ Hessen-Sail (bin am MI/DO wieder mal in FFM): keine Sorge, SO hoch liegst nicht mit 50lbs Eigenausrüstung!

Vergaß noch einen Punkt: vertraue nur dem Schnurvorrat und -zustand auf der Rolle, den Du selbst draufgespult hast - sei es vom Schnurtyp her als auch vom Schnurzustand!

Gruß 

Nur-Eigenes-Fischer Karsten

PS: außerdem kannst prima Kerben in Deinen Rutengriff schnitzen für die dicken releasten Sails! *lach*


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Wenn die Fische im Hafen an die Einheimischen verteilt werden, dann ist das doch gleich so eine Art Entwicklungshilfe im Kleinen. Im Gegensatz zu Euch Banausen verbinde ich halt meine Urlaube auch immer mit einem sozialen Hintergrund.   Schließlich ist das Hobby ja nicht alles.  :m 
Im Übrigen würde ich mir ja bei meinen Erfolgen binnen kürzester Zeit die Rute zerstören, da müsstes Du dann eine neue Berechnung aufmachen. Schließlich müßte ich mir dann jeden Urlaub neue Ruten kaufen. #v  :q  #v


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

@ Sailfisch: *lach* Habe verstanden, Sailfisch! Aber vielleicht nicht mehr als 10 Flaggen?

@ Jetblack: nix gekommen...*seufz*


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

@Sailfish: 
>>>Könntest Du mal einen knappen Bericht geben, wie die Erfolgsaussichten in Australien sind. 

Ein knapper Bericht ueber einen ganzen Kontinent? ) ) Das ist hart...

>>Fängt man da bei jeder Ausfahrt einen Marlin? 

Ne, bei jeder dritten, vierten vielleicht, wenn man Glueck hat. Und das sind dann meist "wriggler" (<300Pfund). In prime season (Oct-Januar) kann man auch mehr bekommen (1 pro Tag pro Boot oder so im Schnitt) und groessere...

>>oder fängt man überhaupt was? 

Na klar. Cairns ist das Black Marlin Capital of the world mit zahlreichen Fischen >1000Pfund... Auf jeder Ausfahrt faengst Du was, aber nicht unbedingt Marlin sondern striped Tunas und so...

>>Wie häufig geht man leer aus? 

Definition??

>>Wieviele Leute sind auf dem Boot? Und nicht zuletzt, selbstverständlich nur wenn Du willst, was kosten der ganze Spaß Fullcharter oder pro Person?

Kommt drauf an. Ich gehe am liebsten alleine los, das ist aber ein sehr teuerer Spass, das kann ich mir nur einen Tag im Jahr erlauben (Cairns so um die 1500 -2200 $ AUS pro Tag). Kannst ein paar Leute mehr mitnehmen und/oder beim Preis handeln, aber je mehr Leute, desto schlechter Deine Chancen, ist ja klar... War ein paarmal mit drei Freunden draussen, war 500$ per person... Und wenn Du nicht in Cairns losgehst, ist es eh billiger...($1200)

@ Mickey Fin (glaube ich, oder wer war das mit der 30IBS Ausruestung?) Eine 30IBS Ausruestung wuerde ich aufgrund meiner Erfahrung nicht empfehlen, denke 50IBS sollte es minimal sein - Die TLD 50 II kostet hier ca. 650 $ AUS. 
Zu der 80er habe ich geraten, weil die Differenz nicht mehr so gross ist zwischen 80er und 50er (falls Du Tiagra oder International kaufst), da kann man die paar hundert $ auch noch ausgeben (wenn es denn schon sein muss). Auf Big Marlin siehst Du naemlich nur 80er oder 130er Geschirr, nur in dem Fall, dass Du Big Game langfristig betreiben willst und mit dem Gedanken spielst, die Rolle 20 Jahre oder so zu nutzen...und mal einen richtigen Fisch fangen willst ) )
Sonst aergerst Du Dich in zehn Jahren, die 200$ nicht ausgegeben zu haben...


@ Karsten


			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Aaaalso: ich denke da jetzt mal an unseren (kaum verrückten) Micky Finn - der fährt in den Jemen mit seiner feinen Eigenausrüstung, OBWOHL es vor Ort Shimano-Krempel in bestem Zustand gibt, genau wie mein ebenso Jemen-Kumpel. Warum?
> 
> >>GUTE FRAGE! )
> 
> 1. Der Fang macht mit eigenem Gerät umso mehr Spaß, weil danach zuhause getätschelt werden kann - wie das Brautkleid, welches (eigentlich nur einmal im Leben) angezogen wird und danach für Erinnerungen sorgt
> 
> >>Naja, tut das denn not? Ich habe nicht weniger Spass an den Fischen weil die Ausruestung dem Skipper gehoert...
> 
> 2. Pro Jahr ca. 2 Wochen wird das eigene Gerät beim BG strapaziert - das Zeug hält entsprechend locker 20 Jahre bei heimischer Pflege
> 
> >>Ja, aber fuer die 2 Wochen im Jahr das Teil kaufen? Selbst wenn es dann 20 Jahre haelt... Und der Charterpreis ist genau der gleiche, den handelst Du nicht runter, weil Du Dein eigenes Tackle bringst... Ausserdem fischt man ja bis zu vier Ruten an den Outriggern-willst Du jetzt alle 4 selber kaufen?
> 
> 3. Ich habe immer dasselbe Tackle in den Fingern und weiß genauestens, wo die Bremspunkte liegen bzw. was ich dem Stecken zumuten kann
> 
> >>Also, ich habe keine Ahnung von Entwicklungslaendern, glaube aber gerne, dass das DA eine sehr relevante Ueberlegung ist. Auf den australischen Gameboats ist das Geraet in besserem Zustand als das, was Du zuhause rumliegen hast, wuerde ich mal so sagen... Die Jungs lassen bei Marlin mal garnichts anbrennen.... Die wissen, was sie tun...
> Und das Du nach einem Jahr dann ganz genau weisst, wie Du Dein Geraet belasten kannst, wage ich auch mal zu bezweifeln. Da nehme ich lieber das vom Skipper, denn der faengt jeden tag Fische mit seinem Kram und weiss genau wie ich damit umgehen muss. Kommst Du mit Deinem Kram bist Du damit auf Dich alleine gestellt...
> 
> 4. ich bin immer auf der sicheren Seite bei einer Bootscharter, denn ich bin materialunabhängig
> 
> >>>Also, ich bin lieber vom Material des Skippers abhaengig... Wird schwer in Australien ein Gameboat zu finden, das nicht bestens ausgestattet ist. Die riskieren nicht, dass Du Deinen 1200 Pound Black Marlin verlierst...
> In Entwicklungslaendern aber bestimmt ein Vorteil... (Sorry, meine Erfahrung bezieht sich NUR auf OZ, daher vielleicht evtl. nicht ganz so hilfreich in der Diskussion?)
> 
> Rechnet mal meine 20-Jahre-Schätzung (lass mich gerne nach oben oder unten korrigieren) gegen die Investition, da ist euer BG-Tackle ja wohl nicht teuer?
> 
> >>Ne, teuer nicht. Aber die Frage ist ja eigentlich eher, ob das denn not tut...
> mal ein etwas ueberspitzter Vergleich: Wenn mir einer einen Porsche 911 zu 50.000$ anbietet, kaufe ich den trotzdem nicht, denn ich brauche den nicht. Billig ist der dann schon, aber im Vergleich zu 1000$ fuer ein Wochenende bei Europcar deutlich zu teuer )
> 
> Fazit:
> a) Fuer einmal im Jahr in Mexiko wuerde ich mir kein Geraet kaufen. Lohnt sich m.E. nicht.
> b) Wenn Du weisst, das Du langfristig in Entwicklungslaendern fischen wirst und es dort keine "vernuenftig" ausgestatteten Boote gibt, ist es aber anscheinend notwendig, sich selbst Geraet zu kaufen.
> c) Ich wuerde - wenn es denn sein muss- keinen Kompromiss machen und mir eine 80er Shimano Tiagra kaufen. Wuerde auch nicht versuchen, etwas zu finden, dass ich dann noch irgendwo anders einsetzen kann oder so, denn das ist dann evtl fuer das eigentliche Einsatzgebiet nicht 100% geeignet. Und dann wuerde ich dafuer auch 1000 Euro auf den Tisch legen, denn: ein 1000pound black marlin - der nimmt mal in einer Flucht nen Kilometer Schnur- there is no room for error... )
> 
> Hoffe, Dir geholfen (und mich nicht zu sehr wiederholt) zu haben, beste Gruesse, take it easy
> Ansgar


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

@ Ansgar:  :q Aber warum gibt es dann so viele Porsche-Eigentümer?  :q 

Ist doch eher die Lust am Hobby und damit verbunden am Haben-Wollen, denke ich. Und wenn ich mir so die kritischen Texte zu BG-Ausfahrten und Tackle querab Afrika so anschaue, dann ist eine Eigen-Investition schon so manches Mal angebracht, denke ich. Aber kein Thema: in DownUnder oder USA dürfte das Getackle höchsten Ansprüchen genügen.

Gruß um den Erdball

Karsten  #h


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

@Ansgar  #r 
Besten Dank für die ausführliche Antwort! Und ich stimme Dir absolut zu, wenn Du sagst, man muss zwischen Australien und anderen Ländern differenzieren.
Nochmals besten Dank für die Antwort.  :m   #6


----------



## wodibo

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Ich klick mich mal einfach mit nem riesigen *Dankeschön* kurz ein.
Ein echt interessantes Thema und erstklassige Antworten - weiter so #v #v #v
Bin ja nur ein kleiner LBG'er


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

hey wodibo!

LBG=Land Based Game, I assume?

Cool, wo das denn? Auf welche Fische? Schick doch mal ne kurze PM, Land Based Game is hier auch echt gross geschrieben... )

Beste Gruesse, Take it easy 
Ansgar


----------



## Geraetefetischist

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Ich will mich ja nicht allzu gross einmischen, aber ein paar sachen möchte ich doch zu bedenken geben:

1)
Die in Mexiko übliche Geräteklasse zum Marlinfang ist 50lbs!!! Wer da mit ner 130lbs anrückt wird wohl ausgelacht werden, wenn man ihn überhaupt an bord lässt.
Ne 80lbs zum Sailfishfang ist da dann wohl mehr wie überdimensioniert. Ne 20lbs ist üblich, ne 30lbs auch gebräuchlich, teilweise wird aber auch mit noch leichterem Gerät gefischt.
In Australien sieht das anders aus, wenn man da lange drillt, freuen sich ws. höchstens die Haie.

Ich würd da jedenfalls zu ner 30lbs Tendieren. Die ist auch international äusserst vielseitiger einsetzbar. (Norge, NL, GB, Frankreich, Jemen...)

2)
Eventuell wäre es ja ne tolle Idee, wenn die Rolle zu Sailfishs Rute passt. Ne 80lbs-Rolle passt in die meissten 50lbs-Ruten gar nicht erst rein! Der Fuss ist einfach zu gross.

3)
In D Lebend würd ich mir im Leben keine Shimanomulti zulegen. Die Bremsen werden beim BG ja auch belastet, und nutzen ab. Ersatzteile sind bei Shimano-Deutschland aber Fehlanzeige. Ne TLD lässt sich sowieso nur vom Besitzer des Passenden Spezialwerkzeugs zerlegen! Mit handelsüblichen Werkzeug macht man nur noch mehr kaputt. Schon in NL sieht das anders aus, da gibts sogar ne passende Werkstatt, die auch relativ schnell ist. In D kriegt man wie gesagt nichtmal E-Teile.

4)
Ich hab zwar sämtliche Ruten, aber ins Flugzeug mitnehmen säh ich meist wenig sinn, die Leihruten selbst in Entwicklungsländern sind sooo schlecht ja nun auch nicht, als dass sich die teilweise Horrenden Transportkosten lohnen würden. Zur not kann ich da immer noch ne billige Rute kaufen und anschliessend wieder in Zahlung geben.
Rolle nehm ich lieber ne eigene mit. Vertrauen ist gut, Wissen ist besser, wie Karsten ja auch schon anführte.

5)
ich hatte in den schwereren Klassen mindestens 2 Rollen. Üblich sind meist 4-6 Ruten/Boot. Alleine bin ich nie gefahren, normal zu 2-3pers. Also brauch ich seltenst mehr wie 2.
1 Rolle war vom feinsten, mit Hebelbremse (Penn International / Formula, Accurate, Fin-Nor, Duel, Alutecnos, Everol, Avet), die andere ne Notreserverolle, falls das Leihgerät wirklich sauschlecht war und ich mit 2 Ruten Fischte, oder falls eine Rolle ausfiel. (Penn Senator / Daiwa Sealine H)
Für 1x im Leben BG Probieren würd ich mir im Leben keine Teure kaufen. Für erhofften Regelmässigen einsatz schon.

In verbindung mit der oben angeratenen 30lbs-Ausrüstung würd ich wohl ne 113H Senator kaufen (4/0 er Grösse). (Bei Ebay steht aber auch gerade ne Duel und ne Avet in halbwegs passender Grösse, wenn ich mich richtig entsinne.)

6) Der Porsche-Vergleich hinkt. Nach 15 Jahren hartem Einsatz ist der Porsche nicht mehr so viel wert, wenn man ihn überhaupt durch den Tüv bekommt. Die International hat da kaum Wertverlust hingenommen, und funzt wie am ersten Tag, wenn sie gepflegt wurde. Die Preise bei Ebay sprechen da Bände.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

@Holger
besten Dank auch Dir für Deine Anregungen. Du hast Recht, es macht wohl kaum Sinn an meine Ruten 30 Lbs eine 80 lbs Rolle dran zu schrauben, sofern das überhaupt geht. Ich hatte ja auch erwähnt, dass ich ungern mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schieße. 
Generell geht es mir schon darum Material zu kaufen, dass ich in der Zukunft mehrfach nutzen kann und an dem ich auch meinen Spaß habe. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das nicht mein letzter BIG GAME Urlaub war. Jürgen Öder hatte mich schon gewarnt: Big Game macht süchtig! So seine Auskunft bevor ich nach Mexico abgeflogen bin. Und was soll ich sagen, er hatte absolut Recht.


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

@ Holger: na ja, einen Porsche kann mann ja auch so liebevoll pflegen wie wir unsere Schmuckstück-Rollen. Aber vollkommen richtig - die Internationals, wenn gepflegt, verlieren kaum an Wert...

Habe für Tanja ( Frau=Gold=Elster-Verhalten) jetzt schon jahrelang gesucht und noch nicht EIN Schnäppchen finden können (bis auf damals... Eine nagelneue International 20T in Ballyshannon/ Donegal anno 1997, die wir von unserem Kumpel für glatte 200 Irische Pfund hätten haben können...Ärgere mich jetzt noch krumm...)

Habe Sailfisch aber so verstanden, dass er das Geraffel nicht nur für Sails einsetzen will? (da wäre die 30er Alternative bestimmt ausreichend). Allerdings - ein Marlin auf 30/50er Gerät??? Kenne mich mit solchen Kalibern ja nicht aus, aber gibt´s da nicht Bruch?

TallyHo

Karsten


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Der arme Sailfish, da kriegt er 30 Beitraege in sein Thema und mit keinem wird die Entscheidung leichter... )

Jeder hat halt andere Erfahrungen und Ratschlaege, das ist ja das Schoene am Forum, und jeder hat irgendwie Recht auf seine Art...)

Ich hoffe, Du wirst die richtige Entscheidung treffen und ob Du Dir was kaufst oder nicht, oder ob 30IBs oder 50Ibs oder gar 80 IBs wuensche ich Dir viele tolle Fische!

tight lines & take it easy
Ansgar

@Karsten: Mensch, Du postest ja noch schneller als ich! ) 
So hatte ich das auch verstanden. 
Bruch bei 30/50IBS: Naja, bei 30Ibs gibt es schon beim 200 Pfund Rochen Bruch... Natuerlich kommt auf die Groesse des Marlins an: Ein 1000pfuender nimmt 1km Schnur, no worries. Die kriegst Du aber nicht auf ne 30er... )


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Ich bin schon schwer suizidgefährdet. Aber wie Du schon sagtest jeder hat auf seine Weise Recht, und Meinungsvielfalt ist doch eine gute Sache!


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Hmmmm - vielleicht decken wir ja hier eine kleine Marktlücke auf? 

Verleih von gutem Big-Game-Material in Deutschland für Großfisch-Reisende, die auf Nummer Sicher gehen wollen, aber die Anschaffungspreise scheuen?

Gibt ja schon Ski- und Windsurfing- oder Trailerboot-Verleih!


----------



## wodibo

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> hey wodibo!
> 
> LBG=Land Based Game, I assume?
> 
> Cool, wo das denn? Auf welche Fische? Schick doch mal ne kurze PM, Land Based Game is hier auch echt gross geschrieben... )
> 
> Beste Gruesse, Take it easy
> Ansgar



Nööö, nicht ganz: *L*ittle *B*ig *G*ame, wenn man das so abwertend sagen darf.

Hab mich da auf Sri Lanka drin verliebt. Mit ner 30 lbs Seacor, 50'er Mono, 2 Meter Stahl und nem 24'er Wobbler auf Bara, King und Yellowthun schleppen. Das gibt wahnsinnige Drills und ab und an beißt mal was größeres was dann natürlich an die Belastungsgrenze geht.
Es gibt da halt kaum Anbieter und ich fahre mit einheimischen Fischern raus. Da wirst Du beim Drill an die Treppe gebunden weil es keinen Kampfstuhl gibt   
Macht aber echt Fun, vor allem wenn wir dann Abends beim Fischer den gefangenen Fisch gemeinsam essen.
Von Land hab ich es paarmal probiert (kleine vorgelagerte Insel), war aber durch die wahnsinnig starke Strömung ohne Erfolg.

P.S. schick Dir ne PM


----------



## Micky Finn

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Moin Ansgar,

die Anschaffung eigenen Gerätes hängt ab von 

- Zielort (gibt es entsprechende Infrastruktur -Boot/Ausrüstung)
- vorkommende Fischarten und -größen (und zwar objektiv vorkommende Größen)
- Häufigkeit der Angeltrips (wie oft pro Jahr/für eine Ausfahrt im Urlaub alles  mitschleppen macht keinen Sinn)
- wie oft fische ich auf eine bestimmt Fischart

Es ist einfach eine Kosten-Nutzenrechnung bzw. jeh nach Lokation bin ich auf eigenes Gerät angewiesen, weil es nichts gibt oder ich mich nicht mit ruckenden und eiernden Bremsen, spröden Schnüren, festsitzenden Rollen und getapten Rollern rumärgern will.

In Big-Game Hochburgen ist es sicher kein Thema sich auf Top-Material verlassen zu können. In Australien oder Neuselland, Westküste USA etc. sieht es natürlich anders aus als im Bereich Mittelmeer, Rotes Meer, Golf von Aden eben die Bereich in denen ich mich bewege und wo ich die Fischerei für "bezahlbar" halte, auch weil ich nicht mit Big Game-Booten rausfahre.
.....siehe auch das Posting von wodibo

Meine Zusammenstellung sieht wie folgt aus:

Penn International 16s-Geflochtene mit 120 Meter Mono-Topshot- Rute Penn Internationa Stand up 5.5 feet/20 lbs

Penn International 30 SW mit 50 lbs Bremsen-Kit--Geflochtene mit 120 Meter Mono-Topshot- Rute Penn Internationa Stand up 6 feet/50 lbs

Shimano Tiagra30 - Geflochtene ohne Mono zum Schleppen von Naturködern an langer Leine - Rute Shimano Stand up 5,5 feet 20/30 lbs 

Shimano Trinidad 16 - Geflochtene mit 30 Meter Mono Topshot zum leichten Live Bait fischen - Rute Custom aus GUSA-Blank 7 feet 15-25 lbs

Damit bin ich bisher immer gut gefahren, auch an Orten die ich vorher nicht kannte, selbst in Norwegen kann ich einen Teil der Ausrüstung einsetzen. 

Nun steht Sailfisch vor dem Problem seine erste Rute/Rolle anzuschaffen.
Die Frage ist wie oft fischt er und wo. Meine Empfehlung lautet nach wie vor:

Die Anschaffung einer 80er macht wenig Sinn, wenn er nicht wie du am Pazifik wohnt. 
Eine universelle 30er Rute und Rolle kann er überall mitnehmen. Und gehts gezielt auf Marlin dann fährt er eh mit nem Charter und entsprechendem Equipment. 

Meine ganz konkrete Epfehlung wäre:

Rute - Shimano Exage Stand Up 20/30 lbs Stand up / 4-Teilig
Rolle - 30er Rolle, die Avets haben mir in Berlin sehr gut gefallen
          gefüllt mit Geflochtener (verrottet nicht) mit 100 Meter Mono-Spitze
Zubehör: gescheite Crimpzange, Gerade Haken, Stahl zum Naturköder riggen
             und ein paar Ilander-Lures für den Anfang

@sailfish, sehe gerade du hast schon ne Rute - was für eine ist es denn?
@rausreißer dachte die Zeiten von Dacron sind vorbei, setzt du noch welches ein?


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

also ich hab auch mit einer 30er angefangen.
Rute Tiagra 30 lbs von Shimano und TLD30II
auf der ich mittlerweile 40  lps Dacron drauf habe.
(leider noch nicht im Einsatz gewesen).

Ich suche für die Shimanorolle Tiagra 80 lps noch eine Rute
die im Preisleistungsverhältnis  0k ist. 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Tuna Stick von Penn???
Ich bin echt noch am überlegen ob ich ne Stand-up nehme oder ne Bootsrute?
Was meint Ihr, auch für die Adria?

Aber eigenes Gerät ist schon OK.

@ wodibo: so ist auch am schönsten #6 

Wenn man überlegt wieviel Geld man in den Urlaub steckt und dann plötzlich ne halbleere Rolle in die Hand gedrückt bekommt.. also nee...  

Ich denke Marlinboote sind wieder ne andere Liga. Da hat man halt das Rundumsorglospacket sich teuer erkauft.

Gernot #h


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

:z   Um mal eben in Micky Finn´s Horn zu tröten:  :z 

  SIE IST DAHAAAAAA!!!!   

Eben hat sie Tanja entgegengenommen:

http://www.baehr.de/89.html

Eine kleinfeine hochgiftige 2-Gang-Linkshand der Schmiede Avet!!!

Damit dürfte ich Jetblack´s erster Kunde sein, isses so???

Kann´s nun kaum erwarten das Uhrwerk in der Hand zu haben - werde nachher mal noch ein paar weitere Digi-Pix hier einstellen, hier eine erste Kostprobe!

Aussem-Häuschen-Gruß von

Karsten  :k


----------



## Micky Finn

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Hallo Rausreißer,

habe solch eine Rute schon mal in der Hand gehabt und auch etwas mit gedrillt. Du meinst doch die weißen unkaputtbaren Vollglasruten?
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war die lbs-Angabe 40-120 lbs und die Rute war auch recht kurz, ca. 1,60 bist 1,70 mit Aftco-Alu-But.
Hat sich gut angefühlt, montiert war eine italienische 50er Rolle, Everol war´s nicht, komm nicht mehr auf den Namen.

 #h Karsten, Glückwunsch zum neuesten "Familienmitglied"
lost ihr nun aus oder wechselt ihr an geraden und ungeraden Tagen?
Kraul mal euren Hund von mir, ich mußte meinen am WE leider begraben

Grüße auch an Tanja

Andreas


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

War´s ´ne Ahab, Micky Finn?


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Wenn man überlegt wieviel Geld man in den Urlaub steckt und dann plötzlich ne halbleere Rolle in die Hand gedrückt bekommt.. also nee...  

@Gernot: Wieso? Die Rolle halb leer, der Marlin am anderen Ende... Ist doch garnichts gegen einzuwenden ) )


@Micky Finn: Mein lieber Mann, Du hast ja echt ganz nettes Geraet!
Wir sagen glaube ich beide genau das Gleiche, stimme Dir in all Deinen Punkten zu. Nur habe ich halt die OZ - Erfahrungen mit den grossen der Meere gemacht und falls Sailfish die auch mal machen will, braucht er ne grosse Rolle. Nimmt er eh 1000$ in die Hand, kann er auch 1200 ausgeben. Will er sich nicht mit den ganz grossen Fischen auseinandersetzen, ok, ne 50er tut es locker(!), oder wie Du sagst sogar ne 30er. Haette den Vorteil, dass die 30er gut zur eh schon gekauften Rute passt (die er vielleicht aber im Flieger eh nicht mitnimmt, da gebe ich dem Geraetefetischisten Recht...), die man dann auch in Norwegen (runter mit der Mono!) einsetzen kann, wenn das gewollt ist (ist ja nicht gerade Big game, aber macht ja auch Spass)... 
Meine Empfehlung waere er kauft sich garnichts, da er im Augenblick das Geld nicht hat und ich mich ganz gut geaergert habe, dass ich mir ne 25er TLD gekauft habe, die bis auf 2 Wochen Norwegen nur bei mir rumlag. Und das Ding kostet gerade mal 300$ oder so...

Also, tight lines & no worries
Ansgar


----------



## Micky Finn

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Nein, komm nicht auf den Namen. War alles ziemlich eckig und aus dem Vollen gefräst, selbst der Bremshebel....... sitz auf der Leitung....... komm nicht drauf

@Ansgar
ich hab das Tackle schon einige Jahre und bekam die Penns damals auch direkt aus den USA. Ob ich mir die Sachen heute nochmal zu den aktuellen Preisen zulegen würde weiß ich nicht. Im Rollenbereich hat sich nicht viel bewegt im Lauf der Jahre, aber mittlerweile sägen einige am Stuhl von Penn und Shimano.
Heute würd ich mir auch ne Avet zulegen, die sind an der Westküste USA sehr verbreitet.


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Nee, nääh, Andreas???     

War es absehbar oder hat´s Deinen Doggy plötzlich dahingerafft?

Das tut mir wirklich leid, kann es nachempfinden, wie Dir derzeit zumute sein muss...

Tanja gibt sich vorerst mit meiner 45 GLS zufrieden - die Frage ist nur, wie lange???  #t


----------



## Micky Finn

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

@Karsten
war irgendwie absehbar, im Mai wäre er 15 geworden - ist ein biblisches Alter für einen DK und er war der Letzte von seinem Wurf.
Freitag hab ich ihn einschläfern lassen und ihn im Garten begraben, traurig aber es war das Beste.

Italienische Rolle............jetzt weiß ich´s wieder. ALUTECNOS, ich mein sogar Holk hat ne Rolle von denen. Sehen richtig solide aus.


----------



## Quappenqualle

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Hi Andy,
helf mir mal nach, was is`n DK???

Ich seh, ihr seid mal wieder im Element... Bei Deinem Equipment wird bestimmt auch unser Gerätefetischist neidisch !


----------



## Micky Finn

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

#h Marcel,

DK ist ein Deutsch Kurzhaar, Vorstehund vorwiegend für die Hühnerjagd - hoffentlich kriegen wir keinen Gong weil wir hier vom Thema abweichen.... #t 

Ich denk das da Gerätefetischist noch ein paar Schätzchen mehr im Lager liegen hat........ und unser guter Holk ist auch ganz nett bestückt..... oder ThomalL mit seinen Accurates.....

Im Grunde genommen sind es ja eigentlich nur 4 Ruten/Rollen.... also nicht soooo üppig und mehr brauch ich auch nicht da wo ich mich rumtreibe...

Grüß mir mal  :g-face - hat er die Mafia-Durchblicker eigentlich auch im Büro auf? Wär ja ne gute Taktik, man sieht nicht ob er schläft.....


----------



## Quappenqualle

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

aber Andy stell Dein Licht nicht untern Scheffel!

Du hast sicher noch einige tolle Sachen auf Lager, die Du noch keinem gezeigt hast, so wie Deine kaputte Rute mit den verdrehten Ringen  !

Und dafür, dass ich am Anfang auch dachte, Deine Lieblingsrolle ist ne blaue Riptide 4/0 ( #q ), bist Du ziemlich gut im understatement... :m


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Ja Mickey genau die sind das, 
ich hab die im Penn Katalog in Ausführung  gesehen ind sge und schreibe in Kaltenkirchen bei Mxxxxx mal in der Hand gehabt
Ziemlich dünn, aber wohl doch mit Kohlefasser.
Das ärgerliche beim Big Game Geräte Einkauf ist das hier mal ne Rolle sieht da mal ne Rute oder 2 in der Hand hat, aber selten das ganze Programm....
Da sind die Staaten natürlich das gelobte Land...

@Ansgar, halbleere Rolle... Bei Konditionsproblemen helfe ich immer gern :m 

Gernot #h


----------



## Geraetefetischist

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

@ Sailfish
Zu ner 30lbs Rute gehört natürlich auch ne 30 lbs rolle. wenn Du ne W-Ausführung nimmst, kann man die auch schon fast als 50lbs nutzen.

@ Ansgar


> Natuerlich kommt auf die Groesse des Marlins an: Ein 1000pfuender nimmt 1km Schnur, no worries. Die kriegst Du aber nicht auf ne 30er


kein problem 1000m 15kg schnur auf ne 30 lbs rolle zu kriegen. Dyneema machts möglich. Aber mal im ernst, wieviele 1000lbs fängt man denn so am Tag in Australien. Die meissten dürfen doch froh sein, wenn sie am Hafen mal einen sehen dürfen! In Mexico sihts ws. noch viel schlechter damit aus.

@ Micky Finn
Alles Voll Krass Konkret Korrekt, insbes. das:


> Und gehts gezielt auf Marlin dann fährt er eh mit nem Charter und entsprechendem Equipment.


Das wird als Studi sowieso kaum finanzierbar sein, wenns schon an der Ausrüstung hapert.
Auch die Kaufempfehlung, 1A.

@ Rausreisser
80 lbs besser als Bootsrute, da wird ja fast nur mit Stuhl gefischt. Ne Stand up ist in der Klasse was für echte Spezis. Meist fordert ein Thun ja so schon ne menge Kraft.
Falls Du interesse hast, ich hab noch ne Decathlon/Caperlan (80 lbs, 2,1m, 980g schwer, abnehmbares Aluhandteil, 1,65m Transportlänge unbenutzt, nur ein paar kleine Kratzer im Alu vom Transport) hier rumstehen. Rollerberingung ist zwar nicht die beste (Wie Technofish / Shimano Beastmaster), dafür will ich aber auch nur nen 100er. War meine Reserverute, die ich eigentlich eh nur gekauft hatte, um den Alugriff günstig zu kriegen, und das ganze dann mit nem RST Blank und Alutecnosringen zu verfeinern.

@ Quappenqualle


> Bei Deinem Equipment wird bestimmt auch unser Gerätefetischist neidisch


Z.Zt. sowieso, ich hab nämlich fast alles verkauft. (Und mir ne goldene Nase damit verdient. Z.B. die 80er Alutechnos, 300€ gekauft, 550 verkauft...) Als Arbeitsloser hab ich nämlich irgendwie mehr verwendung für Geld, und ne Reise in BG-gebiete kann ich mir derzeit eh nicht leisten.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Micky Finn

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Also wenn es die mit weißem Blank sind besteht die Rute aus reiner Glasfaser-zumindest wenn es sich um ein älteres Modell handelt - hab gerade mal bei Penn nachgesehen, die Rutenserie scheint von den Bezeichnungen und Tragkraftangaben wohl überarbeitet worden zu sein.

Guckst du hier:
http://www.pennreels.com/Rods/Tnastk.htm

Die alten International Stand Ups wie ich sie habe (ARA-Modelle) waren aus einem Composite-Material, das stand damals auch dabei, wird aber anscheinend auch nicht mehr hergestellt.

@Gerätefetischist
da haste jetzt wenigsten Platz im Schrank....... ne, im Ernst Holger, schade daß du dich trennen mußtest. Die Teile erzählen ja Geschichten, jede Delle, jeder Kratzer ist ne Erinnerung.

@Quappenqualle
möööönsch verrate nicht alles........ die Riptide hol ich nur an Feiertagen aus der Vitrine...... Besessen hab ich noch keine, wäre auch schade ums Geld gewesen. Im Lauf der Jahre hab ich 3 Stück life erlebt wie sie den Geist aufgaben, eine DAM-Multi konnt ich nach nem Tun-Drill begutachten..... da war das Plastikgehäuse durch die Hitzeentwicklung "deformiert".
Manchmal ist etwas teuerer unterm strich einfach billiger und vor allem stressfreier.


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Hi Micky,
bin gerade zuhause und hab mal nachgeguckt
in den neuen Penn Katalog sind die nicht mehr drin...
Hmmm ich denke was ich mit Tuna Stick in Verbindung bringe  das war auch composite, ich sach mal Kohlefaseranteil... ging wohl nicht so in Europe

Gerätefetischist, danke fürs Angebot, aber ich hab 2 verrückte Trips im Auge so das ich da mit der Ausrüstung hadere... 
Aber die 80er Tiagra (Rolle) ist TOP, abgehakt.
Stand up oder Bootsrute das ist hier Frage? Ich werde da bestimmt keinen Stuhl haben.

Sorry Sailfisch, wenn ich Dir jetzt den Thread abwandel.. aber "Die Rolle "
ist doch klar oder?: 50er TLD II..oder die 30er und da kann Dir eigentlich echt nichts passieren
und die wirst Du garantiert auch gut Gebraucht los.  :k  ansonste ne Penn Senator..oder die alte Daiwa Sealine.. 
Wenn `Er` richtig am Haken hängt liegts sowieso nur an Dir, das Du Ihn kriegst.
Die Rolle ist dann nur "Deine/Unsere" Ausrede...

Eigentlich müssten die Marketinghaie mal den Wiederverkaufswert der Angelmarken bei E-Bay ermitteln, wär bestimmt interesant...

Na ja mit der Rute für mich werde ich noch mal sehen.

Was haltet Ihr eigenlich von Normic? Ab und an sieht man Die mal wieder im Laden.
Jedenfalls die Ringe. Link zu:Normic 
Die Preise hauen ganz schön rein, aber schön is schon ..
Gernot #h


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Ich freue mich über die angeregte Diskussion. Kein Problem.


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

@ Holger/Geraetefetischist

>>Zitat:"kein problem 1000m 15kg schnur auf ne 30 lbs rolle zu kriegen. Dyneema machts möglich. Aber mal im ernst, wieviele 1000lbs fängt man denn so am Tag in Australien. Die meissten dürfen doch froh sein, wenn sie am Hafen mal einen sehen dürfen! In Mexico sihts ws. noch viel schlechter damit aus."

Die wenigsten fangen in der Tat mal einen Marlin >1000pfund und ein Fisch mit >1200Pfund, naja, vielleicht 10 im Jahr oder so... Nur wenn man schon losgeht will man ja kein Risiko eingehen, einen >500 Pfund dranzukriegen und zu verlieren... , nen "wriggler" kannste natuerlich an ner 50er Rolle landen...)
Wie viele Leute gehen aber schon mit ner 30er (oder sogar 50er) 2 speed nach Norwegen um da evtl den grossen Heilbutt (=100 (!)Pfund) mit zu fangen. 
Ich habe uebrigends sogar selber mal ein Thema zu ueberdimensionierten Multis geschrieben, hiess: "Accurate Multirollen in Norwegen, fanatisch oder nicht?", und fische selber in NO mit ner 25er TLD und kleinen Abu's. Du siehst, ich leide nicht an Groessenwahn, aber BIG GAME ist ja ne andere Liga... )

Ne 15kg Schnur zum Marlin fischen? Das war ein Witz, oder? (Dann drillst Du entweder sehr kurz oder SEHR lange und dann freuen sich echt nur noch die Haie an dem ausgepumpten Fisch...)

Habe ja in meinen Beitraegen noch andere Dinge gesagt, z.B. dass die 50er TLD II ne gute Rolle ist, ich explizit nur aus australischer Sichtweise berichte und daher meine Einschaetzung evtl nicht so relevant ist, etc. etc. etc. aber der Thread heisst ja schliesslich "was ist die richtige BIG GAME  rolle"...
Aber lassen wir das jetzt mal, jeder hat ja andere Erfahrungen und ich denke, jeder hat hier seinen Punkt gemacht.  Wuesste nicht, was es zu dem Thema noch zu sagen gibt. 

@ Sailfish: solltest Du Dir ne 30er kaufen wollen, wuerde ich Dir auch empfehlen, dass Du mal auf Jetblack zukommst (@ Jetblack: ich entnehme den Threads dass Du die Avet Rollen jetzt vertreibst? Wie sieht es mit Wartung/Garantie/Reperatur aus?). Ich habe mir die Avet Rollen mal wegen Norwegen in der 30er II - Version angeguckt und war echt angetan! 

@ Karsten: Glueckwunsch zu dem neuen Teil...

Also, beste Gruesse, Sailfisch, Du wirst schon die richtige Entscheidung treffen!
Ansgar


----------



## wodibo

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Aber lassen wir das jetzt mal, jeder hat ja andere Erfahrungen und ich denke, jeder hat hier seinen Punkt gemacht.  Wuesste nicht, was es zu dem Thema noch zu sagen gibt. Ansgar



Also ich denke das dieses Thema nicht ausführlich henug sein kann!!
Beispiel: Zu VorABzeiten hab ich meinen ersten Trip zum Little Big Game unternommen und mich auf die Händlerberatung verlassen.
Die Rute (Cormoran Seacor 30 lbs) war Spitze und ist es heute noch. Gut die hatte ich in der Hand und es hat halt gepasst. Als Rolle hat der mir dann die passende Multi von Cormoran empfohlen, natürlich bespult mit geflochtener  #q Kurz vor der Abreise hab ich mir dann sicherheitshalber noch ne Penn mit Mono zugelegt. War wohl eher Sicherheit als Eingebung.
Fazit: Beim ersten Bara hats die Schnur auf der Cormoran eingefressen und die Rolle hat seltsame Geräusche von sich gegeben. Fisch weg und Rolle im Eimer  #d 
Auch wenn hier die "alten Hasen" posten, gibt es sicher genug Member die hier mitlesen und sich Eure Tips einsaugen. Schließlich will ich ja auch mal an die ganz Großen ran  #6 

Ergo: Bitte weitermachen!!!


----------



## Geraetefetischist

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Jep

@ Ansgar


> Ne 15kg Schnur zum Marlin fischen? Das war ein Witz, oder?


Es war Deine behauptung auf eine 30er Rolle gehen keine 1000m schnur (ohne Stärkenangabe!). Da bin ich mal von ner 30lbs schnur ausgegangen, was anderes mact darauf ja auch wenig sinn. Für nen weissen Marlin wär das übrigens auch nicht unterdimensioniert.



> Nur wenn man schon losgeht will man ja kein Risiko eingehen, einen >500 Pfund dranzukriegen und zu verlieren


Wie hoch ist da die Chance am angefragten ort? Ich geh ja auch nicht mit 50er schnur zum Rotaugenstippen, bloss weil auch ein Wels anbeissen könnte.
Gefragt war einwandfrei nach Sails und co. in Mexiko.
Ne antwort a la "es gibt irgendwo auch  Riesige Marline" also nimm ne 80 lbs Rolle IST in meinen Augen Grössenwahn.



> Wie viele Leute gehen aber schon mit ner 30er (oder sogar 50er) 2 speed nach Norwegen


Verdammt viele, ich eingeschlossen. Ich fahr nichtmal so weit, in GB auf Conger ist ein 50lbs gerät völlig normal. 30lbs schwach und 80lbs wird selten auch gefischt.



> dass die 50er TLD II ne gute Rolle ist


Sorry, aber die ansicht teil ich nicht. Wie man für so ein stück plastik mit zu kurzer Kurbel soviel geld verlangen kann ist nur unverschämt, und der Service hier sowieso nicht vorhanden.



> aber der Thread heisst ja schliesslich "was ist die richtige BIG GAME rolle


Und in der anschliessenden Fragestellung steht dann "zum Sailsfangen in Mexiko" 
Was würdest du in nen Thread schreiben der sich in der Überschrift "Frage" nennt? "Ja, ich hab auch ganz Viele."?

@ Micky Finn


> Die Teile erzählen ja Geschichten, jede Delle, jeder Kratzer ist ne Erinnerung


So sentimental bin ich mit Tackle eigentlich nicht. Ich trauere ja auch nicht allen ehem. Autos hinterher. "Häng Dein Herz nicht an Sachen, da hat man nur Verluste mit" hat mir mal nen Kollege geraten, und inzwischen find ich, dass er absolut recht hatte.

@ Rausreisser


> Stand up oder Bootsrute das ist hier Frage? Ich werde da bestimmt keinen Stuhl haben.


Dann ist das Doch weniger eine Frage. Stand-Up! Mit ner langen Rute im Stehen, geht das überhaupt?
P.S. wünsch Dir natürlich allzeit einen festen Stuhl  #6   

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Oh man, Gerätefetischist,  
danke für deinen festen Wunsch…
Was empfiehlst du den bei Montezumas Rache?
Naturkork oder Plastik? Sach mal ?
Und mach meine TLD50II nich an, die hat innere Werte! :e 


Aber zum Stand-Up fischen… ich selber bin zwar durchs segeln und rudern relativ standfest in Booten, fische aber in kleineren Booten bei Wind (eigentlich generell) lieber im Sitzen.
In einem Boot findet man eigentlich immer ne Sitzbank.
Ich habe nun festgestellt das die großen künstlichen Bauchnabel (Gimbals auch genannt) wie sie von Penn oder der Baja Belt von Braid Braid 
(Muss ja nich immer Penn sein) vertrieben werden,
sich gar nicht so gut zum Angel im Sitzen eignen.
In dem Link sieht man son richtiges Walkaround Boot der Amis in Californien fürs Stand-Up fischen....
Diese großen Gimbals sind wirklich nur zum „stehend fischen“ geeignet.
Im Sitzen klemmen sie sich zwischen Bauch und Oberschenkeln mit nur 
2 Auflagepunkten sich derartig ein, das es eine Qual ist in der Position einen Fisch zu drillen.
Ich nehme da lieber einen kleinen aber stabilen 3-eckigen Gimbal aus stabilen Kunststoff mit weichen Kanten. 
Dieser liegt beim Sitzen zwischen den Oberschenkeln und vermittelt bei einen Drill in der größeren Gewichtsklasse wenigstens den Hauch von Komfort.  
Die drehbaren Gimbals aus mehren Kunststoffteilen kann man vergessen, die fliegen meist nach dem 2. Fisch auseinander.

Richtig Stand Up fischen bei Wellengang geht nur bei Booten die mindestens über 3 Meter breit sind und über ein planes Deck verfügen.
Ich hab mal nen netten Kerl (Ordnungshüter) aus Hamburg gesehen der meinte
er könne sein 10 kg Thun in einem 6 Meter Boot besser in der Nähe der Aussenborder drillen und stolperte mehr oder weniger Fröhlich durch ca. 30 glitschige Fische Richtung Heck.
Wenn der Guide ihn nicht am Harnisch erwischt hätte, wäre er wohl vorzeitig nach Hause geflogen…

Also, in kleinen Booten ist meiner Meinung nach Bodenhaftung angesagt. #6 

Hmmm, damit hab ich immer noch nicht meine 80er Traumrute gefunden aber vielleicht fällt Euch ja noch was ein..

Gernot #h


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Ich melde mich nochmal zu Wort, um die Diskussion wieder gezielt auf mein - nunmehr präzisiertes Problem - zu lenken. Also: Ich möchte Gerät für die Fischerei auf Sails und ähnliches kaufen (jedenfalls tendiere ich jetzt dazu), als nichts für die ganz Großen. Denke die 30 lbs Klasse ist da OK, oder??? Welche Schnurstärke schlagt ihr da vor? Mono oder Geflochtene und wieviel Schnur muß ich mindestens auf der Rolle haben?
Wäre eine Penn Senator 113 in Ordnung??? 
Noch eine kleine Bitte: Wenn ihr Rollen oder Ruten beschreibt, biite verwendet die genaue Bezeichnung, mit den Kurzbeschreibungen kann ich nur bedingt was anfangen. Bin halt leider nur ein Frischling. Also bitte: Marke und Bezeichnung nennen. 

Besten Dank bereits im Voraus.


----------



## Jetblack

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

@sailfisch

ich denke, damit hats Du die naechste heisse diskussion angezettelt 

Ich habe gern eine Schnur um die 25kg auf einer 30lbs Ausrüstung, um reserven zu haben. Wenn ich mir die Beschreibung der 113er ansehe (ich denk, Du meinst die Neue) dann erscheinen mir 435m/55er Mono als ziemlich duerftig! Unter 600m wuerde ich nicht anfangen (... ok, meine BG erfahrung reduziert sich auf ein wenig kleine Thunies angeln im Pazifik...). Also bleibt aus meiner Sicht nur mit geflochtener unterfüttern, oder eine größere Rolle aussuchen.

@Ansgar - Garantie gibt's nach gesetzmaessigen Vorgaben, und um Ersatzteile und Wartung für meine Kunden (wenn sich denn welche finden) kümmer ich mich. Avet ist Flott im Service, soweit ich das bisher erfahren habe.

Jetblack


----------



## wodibo

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

@Sailfisch

ich weiß leider nicht ob die Rute so oder so ähnlich noch im Angebot ist. Aber ich bin von der Cormoran Seacor begeistert. Sie ist 2.40 Meter lang, hat durchgehend Rollerringe von denen heute noch keiner klappert und sich die Schnur noch nie (!!!) eingezogen hat und eine mittlere Aktion. Mit dieser Rute führe ich den Fisch und nicht der Fisch mich. Die Jungs vom 2. norwegischen AB-Treffen haben die Rute im Drill mit ner Triplette von ausgewachsenen Köhlern gesehen und waren überzeugt.
Von geflochtener Schnur möchte ich eher abraten. Dann lieber ne etwas größere Rolle und Mono drauf (s.o. mein Erlebnis mit geflochtener).
Bei den Rollen überlasse ich aber den Profis die Tips :m


----------



## Micky Finn

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Wenn Senator dann eher die 114, ansonsten wie schon geschrieben:



			
				Micky Finn schrieb:
			
		

> Rute - Shimano Exage Stand Up 20/30 lbs Stand up / 4-Teilig
> Rolle - 30er Rolle, die Avets haben mir in Berlin sehr gut gefallen
> gefüllt mit Geflochtener (verrottet nicht) mit 100 Meter Mono-Spitze
> Zubehör: gescheite Crimpzange, Gerade Haken, Stahl zum Naturköder riggen
> und ein paar Ilander-Lures für den Anfang


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Hallo Sailfisch
also ich würd auch die 6/0 Größe (40lps) nehmen also Penn Senator 114 oder die Daiwa Sealine 600 H. Ist auche eine bewährte alte Serie...
und mind 60er/bis 70er mono. 500 mtr. ist ok.. damit kannst du loslegen,
Seacor ist nicht schlecht recht gut aber ich finde auch die Balzerruten gut.

Aber das können wir noch ne weile so treiben.... #u 

Gegenvorschlag: sach mal was du für Rute Rolle und Schnur ausgeben willst
und wir gucken mal was du dafür kriegst....
Erscheint mir zielführender....

Na ja und über Harnes, Gimbal und den andern schnickschnak mussen wir wohl später reden... aber das wird auch teuer  

@Gerätefetischist: habe gestern mit meiner TLD gesprochen... Sie hat Dir verziehen :m 

Gernot #h


----------



## wodibo

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

@Micky Finn

irgendwann muß ich mir mal die Zeit nehmen und nach Baden zu einer Equipmentbesichtigung kommen. Ich glaub da kann ich ne Menge lernen :m


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Also Sportsfreunde,

die Ruten habe ich ja bereits! Habe mir die aktuelle Balzer-Serie gekauft. Der Angelladen meines Vertrauens hatte die im absoluten Sonderangebot, so daß ich 7 Ruten gekauft habe. Angefangen bei 1 Macna Seawolf Downrigger-Light 2,40m, 5-10Lbs für die kleinen Thuns.   Über 1 Macna Seawolf Downrigger 2,40m, 10-20 Lbs, ebenfalls für die kleineren Kollegen, über 1 Macna Seawolf Fjord 20, 2,70m, 20 Lbs schon für die Größeren, über 2 Macna Seawolf Fjord 30, 2,70m, 30 Lbs auch für die Größeren bis hin zu 2 Macna Seawolf Roller Boat 30, 2,10m, 30 Lbs für die "ganz Großen".
Ich weiß, ich weiß 2,70 ist viel zu lang, nach der "herrschenden Meinung". Ich fische aber auch in der Ostsee beim Pilken mit 3,60 - 4,20 m und mich haben schon alle für bekloppt erklärt. Ich werde es also probieren, wenn es die Ruten zerlegt, dann kann ich es nicht halten bei 170 € für alle sieben Ruten kann man wohl nicht besonders viel verkehrt machen.
Bei der Schnur denke ich sollte ich in Anbetracht des vorgenannten deshalb in der 30Lbs ( 0,55 ) Klasse bleiben, sonst ist der Bruch vorprogrammiert. Wieviel Meter sollte ich da vorhalten 300, 400, 500 oder gar mehr ?


----------



## Micky Finn

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

???? 7 Ruten für den Bereich 10 bis 30 lbs? Sorry, aber da hätte ich lieber eine Qualitätätsrute gekauft und den Rest in ne gescheite Rolle investiert. Da wirste ja arm an den Rollen für die Stöcke und du mußt die Schnurfüllungen auch unterhalten, das heißt - weg mit dem Mono nach einem Jahr wenn sie gefischt wurde....... 

Ist unter anderem ein Grund warum ich verrottungsresistente Geflochtene fische und nur 100 Meter Monospitze......

Die Spule sollte eigentlich immer voll sein, und da gehen nun mal jeh nach Fabrikat zwischen 600 und 900 Meter drauf.


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Ich muß ja nicht 7 Rolle kaufen! Im übrigen haben die Ruten zusammen 170 € gekostet. Dafür bekomme ich keine gute Rolle!!!


----------



## Micky Finn

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Stimmt..... du kannst auch nicht mit 7 Ruten Fischen.......  Aber nur eine Rolle für die 7 Ruten macht auch keinen Sinn. 
Die Shimano 20/30 Standup kostet zum Beispiel 89 EUR, den Rest als Anzahlung für die Rolle..... das wäre meine Strategie gewesen.

Die Bezeichnung "Angelladen meines Vertauens" würd ich alleine schon von den Rutenlängen mal skeptisch überdenken...... Wußte der "Vertraute" wozu du die Ruten brauchst?

Der Trend geht sogar schon weg von 7-Fuß-Ruten klar hin zu kurzen Stand-Ups mit den kurzen Buts. Ich möchte dir deine Ruten jetzt nicht madig machen, aber sieht fast so aus als ob da jemand sein Lager entsorgt? Zwei Roller-Ruten sind auch dabei..... bei dem Preis....


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

7 Ruten ohmanohman… 
na ja den ganzen Krempel willst Du doch nicht nach Mexiko schleppen??
Sonst musst du wollnen 40 ft Container vorschicken..
Bei der Länge der Teile wird das ja nen Antennenkreutzer Ausflug….
Aber schlecht sind die ja nicht….. #6 
Du wirst sehen, wirst noch mal Gerätehändler…   

Die beiden Magna Seawolf Fjord 30, 2,70m, 30 Lbs sind sehr schön!

Sail nimm mindestens ne 60er auch wegen möglichen Knicken und Scheuerstellen während des Fischens. Und mindestens 500 Meter Fassung. Und dann eine volle Rolle, Du nimmst beim einkurbeln schneller Schnur auf.

Du wirst noch genug Fische verlieren die mal aufn Schag 120 Meter mitnehmen.
Und stehst dann für den Tag nicht komisch rum sondern kannst weiterfischen 
wenn ein bisschen mehr Schur auf der Rolle ist..

Die mögliche Füllungsmenge einer Rolle steht auch im Verhältnis zur Stabilität der Rolle. Wenn Du mit einer  Rolle mit 300 Meter 0.55 Monoschnur auf Thun los gehst dann bete darum dass nur Skippjacks bis 8 kg beissen. 
Ansonsten hast Du Pech.  #t 
Ich Angel auch gerne leicht, aber nicht fahrlässig für den Fisch….  #: 
Ich habe auch wie Micky ne Dacron auf meiner 30er Rolle
(Micky Du hast doch Dacron und nicht Dyneema, oder?)

Micky sage doch mal was für eine Stärke Du fürs TopShot genommen hast?
Hast Du das TopShot eingefädelt oder nen Albright Knoten genommen ?

Grüße
Gernot #h


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Hallo Sailfisch
die Daiwa Sealine 600 H liegt bei 120 USD.... :m 
Du must sie ja nicht bei Vögler kaufen: #q  265,-€ #y

Gernot#h


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

@rausreißer
teils Du freundlicherweise noch mit wo ich sie für 120 USD bekomme, dass ist nämlich wirklich fast geschenkt.
Besten Dank im Voraus


----------



## Micky Finn

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

@Gernot
nein kein Dacron, ich hab geflochtene Drauf. (2 x AHF Leitner, 1 x Whiplash, 1 X Spectra) Wird nach dem Fischen mit der Bohrmaschine locker auf ne durchlöcherte Spule umgespult, dann Spülmaschine im Spülgang um das Salz auszuwaschen, danach auf der Fensterbank oder dem Speicher trocknen.
Habe hier weiches Wasser, sodaß ich keine Salz in der Spülmaschine brauche.

Vor dem nächsten Trip mach ich die Schlaufen neu, dann wird das Ganze auf dem Acker satt aufgespult bzw. bei der ersten Ausfahrt rausgelassen und aufgewunden (Grüße an alle die meinen mit ner Linkshand ist das Einkurbeln einfacher).

Verbindung Multi/Mono mach ich mit Schlaufe (Bimini und 5fachem Catsspaw)
Die 30 SW hängt an einer 50lbs-Rute/Mono-Topshot ca. 120 Meter Berkley Trilene 0,70/50 lbs - Vorfach jeh nach Verwendung 0,80er Fluocarbon von Moimoi oder 0,90 oder 120er Jinkai oder Stahl.
Die 16 S hängt an einer 20lbs-Rute/Mono-Topshot ca. 100 Meter Berkley Trilene 0,46/30 lbs - Vorfach siehe oben
Die Tiagra hängt an einer 30lbs-Rute ohne Topshot weil ich beim Naturkschleppen an langer Leine (letzter Schleppköder) keine Dehnung haben will - Vorfach siehe oben
Die Trinidad hängt an einer relativ weichen 15 bis 25 lbs (ist meine längste Rute mit 7 Fuß) und hat nur eine kurze Monospitze von ca. 35 Meter - zum leichten Sardinenfischen oder Jiggen


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

ich hab in der Mittagspause Daiwa saltwater mal gegoogelt.
Schau hier:Daiwa Sealine; http://tackledirect.com/daiwsealser.html 
aber da gabs noch ein paar weitere, habe die links aber nicht mehr..
Meine lag auch so um die 200 DM herum. ist aber ne Weile her.

Ich denke mal in dem Dreh hat Sie auch in der BRD ihren gerechten Preis.
Ich werd morgen mal für Dich telefonieren... von wegen Händler des Vertrauens  aber ich will man nichts versprechen... vieleicht gibs die in Europa zur Zeit nicht.

Aus Amiland zu importieren ist nicht so einfach, am Besten jemand bringt Sie Dir mit. Hab da so meine Erfahrungen...

@ Danke Micky, 5fach Catsspaw sag mir jetzt nichts....
meinst Du das damit das die Schlaufen 5-Fach ineinander liegen 
ähnlich dem offshore swivel knot?

Gernot


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Besten Dank!  #6  
Werde den Angelhändler meines Vertrauens    bei Gelegenheit mal fragen, was er denn haben will.
Übrigens schaut mal auf www.angler-topshop.de vorbei! M.E. super Preise. #6


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

@ Gemeinde: Bin wieder daha aus Frankfurt! *gottlob*

Hier ist ja mal wieder einiges abgegangen bei 2 Tagen Abwesenheit!?

@ MF: 15 Jahre sind aber auch das stolzeste Alter, was sich ein Hundeführer nur wünschen kann bei einem DK!!! Trotzdem kein Trost, ich weiß... Haben aber beim nächsten ´Bier einigen Stoff zum Vertellen, mein dänischer Kumpel hatte ebensolchen und auch sehr lange. Gruß gen Du!

@ Mickies Aussage zur Geflochtenen: ich bin da blassester Theorieangler beim Thema BG, aber mal abgesehen von den kleineren Fischarten - Sails zähle ich mal dazu - sehe ich nur Hardcore-Mono und vereinzelt Dacron auf den dicken Multis. 100m Mono-Vorfach scheinen mir effektiv zu kurz als Pufferwirkung bei einem Bluefin oder Marlin bei einer nachgeschalteten Dyneema (Knoten??)- isn´t it???

Da vertraue ich lieber auf den Namen Trilene Big Game durchgängiger Bespulung, sollte ich mal in die Verlegenheit kommen, auf diese 500+lb Fische zu angeln. 

@ Sailfisch: zum Thema Tackle - früher bin ich auch den Schnäppchen meiner Händler erlegen...Seitdem nur sehr wenig neu Angeschafftes, dafür aber unter Hardcore erprobt von anderen und natürlich etwas teurer. Ob Du mit dem Tackle in Verbindung mit BG zufrieden sein wirst? Ich bin gespannt!

@ die, die es überhaupt interessiert: musste vorhin als erstes nach dem Hundestreicheln mal die Avet wieder auspacken und "klickern" lassen! Warum ist das Einsatzgebiet nur noch so weit weg von der Zeit...Einfach nur genial, diese Verarbeitung!!! Die kommt übrigens auf meine nagelneue Millenium Standup 30lbs.

Viele Grüße an euch spannende Runde

Karsten   #h


----------



## Geraetefetischist

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Bei 30lbs Dyneemaschnur reicht aber auch völlig ne 4/0, also Penn 113H / HLW oder Daiwa Sealine 400H / 450H. Ist auch Leichter.
Die fassen dann so 700-1200m komplett. Also etwa 500-1000m + 100m 0,55 Mono.
Denn ich würd mit min. 100m 30lbs Mono Top arbeiten. Little Big Game-Fische sind oft böse schnell. Kürzen kann man das zur not ja immer noch, aber gerade bei Anfängern ist son bissel Dehnung nicht verkehrt. Daher auch die Senator in H und Rot!

Und bis auf die Roller-Boat würd ich alle Ruten gleich zuhause lassen. (Warum heissen die anderen wohl extra Fjord??? Die sind so lang zum Pilken!) Die Downrigger sowieso, die sind in der Spitze per se zu weich zum Schleppen ohne Downrigger. Merke: nicht alles, wo lbs draufsteht ist ne Big Game Rute.

Tip: Verkauf den Krempel wieder und gönn dir davon ne 2. Rolle.
Und nimm ne einfache Steife Spinnrute (um 100g wg, 2,4-2,7m) mit Stabiler Stationärrolle für die kleinen Fische mit.
Wenig aber Gut und Vielseitig heisst die Devise. Die anderen Klassen braucht man eh selten.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Ich habe Meinung dazu gesagt. Habe nichts hinzuzufügen!


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Jo, was fürn thread. 
Sail, las Dir man nichts erzählen über ne Topshot Technik,
wo der richtige Knoten weltweit noch nicht erfunden wurde und Du mit Zahnseide deine Knoten sichern mußt.  
Das macht kein mexikanische Bootskaptain.
Karsten hat rgendwie recht.
Mono auf schnelle Fische ist immer noch Top.

Aber wenn Du Erfahrung verwerten willst, müsst Du zuhoren können.
Einfache Knoten, gute Haken und ein bisschen Gefühl für die Sache geben den Erfolg.
Ich halte gegen die Meinung von Gerätefetischst.
Leicht spielt beim Tropenfisch nur ne Rolle für die Airline die Dich hinbringt.
Aber das weist Du selber.
Erinnere Dich an das Gerät was Du in Mexiko gesehen hast.
Die habe da zwar kein Geld, aber die Technik zum Erfolg.

Viel Glück
Gernot #h


----------



## wodibo

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Mono auf schnelle Fische ist immer noch Top.



Das unterschreib ich mit meiner schlechten Erfahrung bei geflochtener auf Bara und Kings  #4


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Ich höre Euch weiterhin aufmerksman zu, werde aber auch meine eigenen Erfahrungen machen. Möglicherweise falle ich auf die Schnauze. 
Mexico hatte ich mir auch selber überlegt und so schlecht fand ich meinen Urlaub nicht, im Gegenteil ich war begeistert. Wenn die Ruten nur 50% der Begeisterung wecken, so bin ich voll zufrieden.


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Fein Sail,
wen Du dem Board weiter zugetan bist freue ich mich auf deine Erfahrungen,
bin ja mal gespannt...
Gernot #h


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

@ Rausreißer: Geht nix über ein knotenloses Garn (sprich gutes Mono) auf der Rolle - alles Problemstellen! Beziehe ich allerdings nur suf´s Big Game.

Warum liegt selbst auf meiner 114er für Norwegen 1300 Meter durchgängige Schnur... 

Thrust nothing except yourself and your intention to rig!!!


----------



## Micky Finn

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

@Karsten
die Bedenken gegen geschlaufte Schnurverbindungen sind unbegründet. Selbst ein auf die Schnelle hingezwirbeltert Bimini bei dem die Windungen nicht eng liegen reißt nie am Knoten oder in der Schlaufenverbindung. Frag Quappenqualle, er hat´s in Skarnsundet getestet - er war auch skeptisch.

Er hält definitiv 100 Prozent der Schnurtragkraft.

Ich hab diese Mono/Topshot geschichte auch nicht erfunden. In der Hochburg der Thun und Long-Range Fischerei (San Diege/Kalifornien) findest du diese Schnurkonstellation auf 98 Prozent aller Rollen. Dort wurde die StandUp Fischerei auf schwere Fische schon vor Jahren kultiviert.
Kurze harte Ruten, kleine getunte Rollen (aus Gewichtsgründen, besserer Freilauf, stärkere Bremse) manfischt aus der Hand mit Live Bait (kein Trolling) und drillt nicht vom Kampfstuhl sondern stehend.

Die Rollen sind mit volumensparender Multifiler befüllt und die Spitzen haben immer um die 100 Meter für die Dehnung. Das ganze ist Tausendfach bewährt und durch Rekordfische belegt.

Anstatt jedes Jahr für 4 Rollen über zwei Kilometer teures Mono in die Tonne zu treten komm ich für für eine Füllung so mit 330 Metern aus, ist doch ein Wort oder?

@Rausreißer
genau, Cats Spaw ist die Schlaufenvariante des Offshore Swivel Knots


----------



## havkat

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Moin!

Boff! Watt´n Thread! #6

@Micky Finn



> Verbindung Multi/Mono mach ich mit Schlaufe (Bimini und 5fachem Catsspaw)



Bimini für die Geflochtene und den Catsspaw anne Mono ran? Kleine enge Schlaufen binden und einfache "Schlaufe durch Schlaufe - Verbindung"?

Hört sich (für mich) nämlich auch seeeehr interessant für Norge an.
Puffer für sturztauchende Storseis und andere böse Fische!  


Hast mein Mitgefühl für´s Ableben deines Kurzhaars.
Ist immer hart, wenn der Kumpel geht.
Denk dran. Jetzt ist er in den *ewigen* *Jagd*gründen.

Nachtrag: Hatte gerade die AVET von Karsten in der Hand.

*ALTER SCHWEDE!!*


----------



## Micky Finn

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Moin Havkat,

die Schlaufen haben bei mir ne Länge von ca. 40 cm. Kommt davon daß ich beim Binden des Bimini die Schlaufe über beide Knie lege. Geht natürlich auch kleiner.
Du kannst den Bimini zum Beispiel auch direkt an einen Wirbel winden - ohne Schlaufe, ist aber ziemliches Gefrickel und nur was für kleine Chinesenfinger..... sieht aber klasse aus.

Die Schlaufen legt man einfach ineinander und steckt die Spule mit dem Mono mehrfach durch die Schlaufe.... sieht dann aus wie ein Zopf.
Die Monoseite (bei Schnurstärken 0,80 aufwärts) kann man aber auch mit einer normalen Schlaufe (Surgeon etc.) anbinden, da die Tragkraft wegen meist über der Hauptleine liegt.
Wichtig beim binden ist, daß immer Zug auf der Leine sein muß.
Gibt da mehrere Varianten, wesentlich ist, daß immer Zug auf der Leine ist.

- Variante A
Rute steckt im Rutenhalter, Schlaufe winden, in Rollenkurbel einhängen, Schlaufe mit flacher Hand spreizen und gegen Windung drücken, freies Ende rollt sich um die Windungen

- Variante B
Schlaufe machen, um Knie oder im Sitzen um die Füße, Schnurende zur Rolle in der linken Hand auf Zug, freies Ende zwischen den Zähnen auf Zug, mit der Hand die Schlaufe gegen die Windungen drücken, Schnur wickelt sich um die Windugen

- Variante C
Stuhl auf den Kopf stellen, Schlaufe um zwei Stuhlbeine, mit Zug freies Ende um die Schnur wickeln und wieder zurück

Hier noch ein paar Bilder zum Bimini:
http://www.leadertec.com/knots_Bimini.html
http://www.marlinnut.com/knots/bimini.shtml

die Schlaufenverbindung die auch Rausreißer schon erwähnt hat,
anstatt den Wirbel einfach die andere Schlaufe vorstellen:
http://www.leadertec.com/knots_catspaw.html



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> @ Danke Micky, 5fach Catsspaw sag mir jetzt nichts....
> meinst Du das damit das die Schlaufen 5-Fach ineinander liegen
> ähnlich dem offshore swivel knot?
> 
> Gernot


----------



## Quappenqualle

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Also wir haben den Bimini mit 80er Mono getestet (wie Micky schon schrieb) und haben beim Reißtest fast das Doppelstockbett bei Klaas-Jan zerlegt..
Die Schnur riß auch irgendwann.. mitten im Schurstück! Und ich bin Bimini-Neuling!

Wir können jedenfalls nur bestätigen, was Micky Finn behauptet. Jedoch ist der Knoten schon ziemlich friggelig..


----------



## havkat

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Dannge!

Habe den Bimini (mit möglichst kleiner Schlaufe, weil keine Chinesenfinger ) oft als Verbindung für Hauptschnur/Wirbel/Pilk o. Naturvorfach.
Aus Zeitgründen tüddel ich aber meisten den Offshore, also "halben" Catsspaw.

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, wird die Monoschlaufe mehrfach in die Geflechtschlaufe "gezopft", also optisch ähnlich wie beim Catsspaw?

What ever! Werd´s auf jeden Fall antesten! #6


----------



## Micky Finn

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

@havkat
genau ersetzte die Öse des Wirbels gedanklich durch die Schlaufe der Geflochtenen dann Klappt das.

Kleine Wirbel an dünner Fireline kommen bei mir auch nur mit Catsspaw und Schlaufe an die Schnur. Knotlessverbinder oder spezielle Knoten verwende ich nicht.

 #h quappendoppelstockbettendrillqualle
ist reine Übungssache hast ja gesehen wie fix das geht. Einfach probieren - um den Knoten wird zuviel Geheimnis gemacht. Mit multifiler Schnur läßt er sich wesentlich einfacher binden wie mit steifer Mono-Schnur.


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

@ AndreasBrutalLineToLineVerbinder: Ist mir zu tüddelig - das Einfachste ist, ich nehm´ Dich einfach mit als Knot-Guide! *grins*

Nein, gebe ja Recht - Irrsinn, die großen Multis mit durchgehender Geflochtener zu bestücken, aber so kann ich wenigstens trotz aller Hänger den gesamten 3-Wochen-Urlaub entspannt durchfischen. Freue mich aber auf die Knotenvorführung zum Norwegen-Treffen 2005, da zeigt ihr mir euren Bimini (gleich an meinen Rollen, dann wiege ich mich in Sicherheit!).

@ havkat: Und? TLD schon losgeworden und Avet geordert? *lach


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

hey, Karsten ???


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

#h Jooo, bidde? #h


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

(Hab nur die Knutscher-Passage rausgenommen, damit sich evt. Minoritäten nichtangegriffen fühlen. Man muss ja heutzutage im Heimatland sehr vorsichtig sein mit locker gemeinten Äußerungen.)


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

Kein Problem Karsten,
ich stell mir son nen Knutscher von Dir auch lieber bildlich vor.. :q 
Ich muss noch mal einen nachschieben...
(TopShot ist ohne Zweifel die Zukunft im BigGame...
Aber dafür muss und wird sich für die Anwender noch was tun müssen.
Die Knotentechnik der geflochtenen Schnur ist noch nicht so richtig anwenderfreundlich. Eine neue Technik, die bessere Knoten verspricht ist das versiegeln der Knoten mit Rutenkleberstiften (ähnlich der verschmelzung von nylonumantelten Stahlvofächern), es geht also weiter....
Bin mal gespannt ob sich mal jemand für Aussagen für wirkliche Zugproben findet. (Laborbedingungen)

Karsten, auf ein Bier irgendwann #g 
Gernot #h


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

@ Gernot: na das Bierchen vielleicht ja zum 2. Norwegentreffen am 12.02.2005 in Berlin?

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Was ist die richtige BIG GAME Rolle*

News!

Schaut mal, was Mr. Deutschland-Avet allen Interessierten anbietet:

http://www.avet-rollen.de/testaktion.html

Ganz faire Sache, oder?


----------

